# Mazzer Super Jolly vs La Spaziale Astro 8a (Macap MX)



## learning__learning (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I've just bought both a Mazzer Super Jolly and a La Spaziale Astro 8a (they came together), in my hunt for a good grinder to accompany a La Pavoni La Romantica. I know both of these grinders are overkill (and huge!) for a home setting, but they were much too good value to pass up the opportunity.

Now the difficult question and the reason for my post - that of which of the two grinders I should keep! From what info I can find, they don't seem to be hugely different machines - the only really discernible difference is that the Mazzer has 64mm burrs, the La Spaziale (which, from what I can figure out, is a repackaged Macap MX), 75mm. They're both the versions with dosers. Any advice/opinions would be very welcome!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the Macap 75mm should be better, the key factor is the burr alignment and if either machine has been messed about with, look for genuine burrs for both.

compare grinds from both machines, the macap should be a bit more fluffy

One thing to con sider is if the Macap has stepped or infinite adjustment like the Jolly - you can get a conversion kit for the macap if its stepped for about £50

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Macap-Micrometric-Adjuster/m-2612.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjvXeBRDDARIsAC38TP4x0zQvn-Ih_BDsKnpEWnVoKQ8FPrNcKXj7r1D3_iEOuEYic5VJPdkaAtuNEALw_wcB

You will need the toothed collar also shown on the page

the jolly should be straight forward to sell on


----------



## learning__learning (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks so much! Is the idea effectively that the bigger burrs on the Macap will result in the fluffier grounds?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

learning__learning said:


> Thanks so much! Is the idea effectively that the bigger burrs on the Macap will result in the fluffier grounds?


In theory, if they are aligned ok


----------

